# Sportsman Channel Interview Tuesday



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just a note that I'll be on NRA Cam & Co. Tuesday (7/22) 6 pm Eastern on Sportsman Channel talking about Michigan's game management strategy. I'll post a link to the show afterward so no big deal if you miss it tomorrow. It will be Michigan-specific and a refreshing look at good management. Yep. That's what I said, believe it or not. Something positive from government.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

cool,i love that show

i will make a point to watch it tomorrow


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice, Congrats and way to go Glen ! or should we call you Mr. TV now.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll second that YD.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Got the recorder set.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I will be watching...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Agreed...we need to eliminate the season and allow night hunting year round....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

At a minimum, DeereGuy. At a minimum. I'm thinking a call to my state representative may be in order - and, I've got a good one.

I worked by giving ballistic testimony for another state rep two years ago on an issue (HB 5249) to allow us to use rifles in the southern (MI) zone, as long as they're in current legal hunting handgun calibers. It never came to a vote, even though it was introduced each year, as a new bill. I have pretty much given up on it. I guess it all comes down to what's important to legislators at the moment. Common sense does not always prevail in that world, as all of us realizes. I quickly learned about compromise.

But, getting rid of some coyotes to save a few fawns. Well, the timing may be good right now, considering how all the momentum seems to be to strengthen our deer herd. As each of us knows all too well, coyotes don't do that. But, the Humane Society of the United States still has enough in reserve to fight hard against such an initiative - and would. But, we may have to test the water to find out if science can still trump emotion. Michigan United Conservation Clubs may be a good resource and a reasonable place to start.

BTW: Was anyone able to tell what that was in show's photo inset along with my mug? That's another story to be told soon. The first to get it right gets an Aimpoint Wild Boar Fever video at no cost mailed to his/her door.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry I missed the show Glen, do you have a link to watch past broadcasts?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The folks at NRA News Cam & Co. sent me a link, but I'm not sure why I can't view the video and am working on a solution. I'll post it here and maybe someone can tell me if it works. All I get is the text below a black screen.

Anyway here is what they sent me:

Glen,

Thanks for coming on the show. We enjoyed it.

Here is the link to your interview - it takes us a while to get the links up after the show.

http://www.nranews.com/cam/video/glen-wunderlich-michigan-dnr-helping-white-tail-deer

Eric Price
Producer - NRANews Cam and Company


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Glen...it's working on cell phone fine.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done. Keep us updated. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

The link worked just fine on my computer. Good job Glen!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's been working for me, too. Thanks for the kind words.

I'm going to wait until the elections are over this fall to attempt to work with some folks to get our coyote season changed to allow hunting year-round. They'll be too busy for now saving their own hides to worry about new legislation. Resistance will come from the usual suspects, who are fighting us over wolf management.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry, I missed the show. I will check out your link. Was in your fine state last week visiting my brother and family outside of Grand Rapids. We spent the day at "The lake beach".


----------

